# Testing, Posting pics.....



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

Just testing to see if I have finally got the hang of this OR if I need to go back to square one with posting of pics

















Rose and Muffett










Muffett


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

WOW Those are some BIG pictures.....lol....Sorry about that! 
Let me go search and see how to make them smaller!!!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

they are sooo prettty!!!!


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Mar 25 2005, 12:49 AM
> *they are sooo prettty!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



OK, size 7 Lets see how this is! Thank You











Nose to Nose

[url="http://http://usera.imagecave.com/kathleensmaltese/IMG_0839.JPG"]http://http://usera.imagecave.com/kathleen...se/IMG_0839.JPG[/url]


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Rose and Muffett are BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> > they are sooo prettty!!!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

They both are really cute!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... too precious!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Very Beautiful!!!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

They are so adorable! What precious little faces.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Awe they are so beautiful!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

They are SO pretty! Gorgeous faces and coats!!!!














You must be very proud!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Awwww they are absolutely BEAUTIFUL !!! i like those hair clips btw dont have to use rubberbands great .


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

They are so pretty!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awww! They are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Your babies are just absolutely adorable!! When you figure out for sure how to get those pictures added to your signature, let me know. For the life of me I just can't seem to do it right!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awwww, they are soooo BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Mar 25 2005, 11:15 AM
> *Your babies are just absolutely adorable!!  When you figure out for sure how to get those pictures added to your signature, let me know.  For the life of me I just can't seem to do it right!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]




Thank You all for your comments on Muffett and Rose! They really are my best friends. I am very thankful to have them inmy life. Kinda makes LIfe "DOABLE" at times.

Maltlover.......I still use the rubber bands sometimes, but the clips, are much easier, with less pulling on the hair.

Here is another picture of Rose, lol, she has got the grooming routine down pat! This is before her bath as I had just trimmed her feet and did her nails. If the picture comes out right the directions will follow on how to post :/










Sissiesmom.........http://www.imagecave.com/index.asp
I had to upload pictures to an image hosting site first. (this link is the site I used)

Than, once the pictures are on that site you will see how you just highlight the URL of the pic you want to send. 
Above the post here, are the "code" buttons...select size small (I think), and than click "IMG". Once you click IMG, another box will appear in the upper left. This is where you enter the URL that you had highlighted previously.click ok and the image should appear into the body of the post!

The directions I used were from a post from Joe, that can be found in the Announcement section, of the SM Home Page


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

I cant make them smaller. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I just wanted to add that I'm another one who uses the clips. It saved my sanity and Chloes







She will sit still long enough for me to change them everyday and she doesn't fuss at all. The ones from Claire's are decent but I've found the best to be the plastic kind you find at Target, Walmart or drugstores. Sally's had some that worked and some that wouldn't stay in, so buyer beware.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

simply STUNNING! so beautiful







the buttercup feels like she's looking at yearbook pics of "the popular girls" LOL

ann marie and the "green with envy" buttercup


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Your babies are absolutely gorgeous!!!

Here's how to make your photos smaller..... (The "Size" drop down box at the posting area is only for words not photos). I see that your images are hosted by Image Cave. I use that one also. 

To re-size your photo go to "My Album" and find your photo. Then under the photo it'll say "Modify Image". Click on that and it'll take you to a page where you can re-size your image. I usually use a measurement of around 300 to 400 for the largest number.

Let me know if you have any questions! Good luck... I love your photos... keep 'em coming!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Rose and Muffett are beautiful!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Mar 25 2005, 11:15 AM
> *Your babies are just absolutely adorable!!  When you figure out for sure how to get those pictures added to your signature, let me know.  For the life of me I just can't seem to do it right!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Sisses Momma, See if this will help with getting your signature photo to work:

*To Add a Signature Photo:*

The signature is what will appear at the end of every post automatically.

1. Click on "My Controls" which is at the top of all SM pages.

2. On the left nav go to "Personal Profile" and under that choose "Edit Signature".

3. A posting box will appear.

4. To have a photo in your signature, you need to have your photos "hosted". If you don't already have a hosting company, one you can can go to is Image Cave Free Hosting and upload photos from your computer. You'll need to register there first. Image Cave Free Hosting

5. You'll need to follow the instructions from Image Cave or other hosting company you may be using. Upload your photo to your hosting company's web site.

6. Then "copy" the URL of the photo. The URL is found in your Album which you can go to after your images area loaded. "Paste" the URL in to the SM posting area. Put IMG at the front of the URL and /IMG at the end. Put brackets around both. OR you can let the computer do that for you by clicking IMG at the top of the posting area and paste your URL there and it will put in the IMG, etc. for you. 

You can edit your image to change the size. Something in the 400-500 range is about right for posting. For a signature you may want to go smaller. If you want to see what size the photos are that people are using on SM go to the photo and right click on it and then choose "Properties" from the choices and you'll see a box that comes up and it'll indicate the size of the photo.

I sure hope this makes sense!! It is really easy once you get the hang of it! Don't hesitate to PM me if you have any questions at all! Good luck... I'll be looking for your new siggy!


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Mar 25 2005, 06:46 PM
> *simply STUNNING!  so beautiful
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]




Ann Marie you crack me up!!! "The popular girls" lol 
Im still smiling after 10 min of reading your reply!!

And hey! Guess what? Muffett and Rose's Mom wasn't even pictured in her own yearbook!!!! 

Thanks Ann Marie, and ,Thanks to all the SM family for saying such sweet things about "The girls"


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> Your babies are absolutely gorgeous!!!
> 
> Here's how to make your photos smaller..... (The "Size" drop down box at the posting area is only for words not photos). I see that your images are hosted by Image Cave. I use that one also.
> 
> ...


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Your girls are gorgeous and I just love it when you can see a little whites in their eyes







they are so adorable













> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Mar 25 2005, 06:46 PM
> *simply STUNNING!  so beautiful
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I love Buttercup's new bunny avatar!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Buttercup--how cute you are with the Easter Bunny!!!


----------



## Karen (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh my gosh, they are 2 of the most beautiful maltese I have ever seen. They are perfect. How old are they? Are they littermates?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Beautiful







Simply gorgeous


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I just looked at the pics....your girls are beauties! You must be so proud of them. They look as sweet as they are gorgeous, too!


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

Soooo beautiful


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Awwwwwww they are so adorable!!!!


----------

